
DNC rolls back Obama ban on contributions from federal lobbyists - douche
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/dnc-allowing-donations-from-federal-lobbyists-and-pacs/2016/02/12/22b1c38c-d196-11e5-88cd-753e80cd29ad_story.html
======
kup0
No doubt a move to give Hillary a boost. Unfortunately. Kinda sick of the DNC
at this point as a Democrat myself.

